# Größe dem Inhalt anpassen?



## Pardon_Me (24. Februar 2004)

Hallo,

bin PS-Anfänger und hab ein Frage:

Kann man die Bildgröße dem Inhalt anpassen? Gibts da irgendeine Option?
D.h. Bildgröße ändern (Rand), ohen das der Inhalt verkleinert wird?

Ich weiß schon, dass man z.B. den Inhalt ausschneiden kann und in einem neuen Bild mit entsprechender Größe einfügen kann, aber ich hatte auf diese Art mal das Problem, dass sich das Bild dann nicht problemlos zentieren ließ (es rutsche immer ein Stück zu einem  Rand hin; trotz Hilfslinien und Raster).

Ich habs zwar dann eh hinbekommen, aber erst nach langem herumprobieren.

Deswegen meine Frage: kann man den Inhalt nicht einfach fix lassen (z.B. zeentriert) und einfach nur den Rahmen verkleinern, ohne dass sich der Inhalt veränert?

Entschuldigt bitte meine komische Formulierung, aber bin wie gesagt PS-Anfänger, dementsprechend auch mein Fachvokabular und die Formulierung eines Problems 

Danke schonmal im voraus!


----------



## Fey (24. Februar 2004)

Hallo,

wenn ich dich richtig verstanden habe, möchtest du die Arbeitsfläche verkleinern.

Das erreichst du über:

Bild / Arbeitsfläche

Dort kannst du die Fläche verkleinern oder vergrößern. Mit den Pfeilen kannst du die Richtung angeben, in die verkleinert bzw. vergrößert werden soll.

Hoffe, es war das Richtige.

Gruß,
Melanie


----------



## Pardon_Me (24. Februar 2004)

Ja, genau das habe ich gesucht, dankeschön!


----------

